

5 Obsolete Technologies Indians Still Use - Errorcod3
http://www.reglobe.in/blog/5-obsolete-technologies-indians-still-use/

======
blueflow
Lets check the High-Tech-Toilets used in Japan: Are the western toilets
obsolete now?

I think this is more a "oh-look-at-this-cave-people"-Article.

